# SSRIs and IBS attacks



## AstridM (Oct 2, 2002)

I'm taking Celexa, which I feel is helping with the anxiety and depression associated with having a chronic health problem. However, I'm getting IBS flare-ups far more often (probably three or four times more often), which I attribute to the effects of serotonin on the bowel.My question is, will my body eventually become more tolerant and the IBS attacks subside? Anyone have experience with this?I am overall much happier about life, even with the increased flare-ups, which is a kind of catch-22 situation for me. Astrid


----------

